# First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS!



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay so I posted some pics in the big game forum about the buck I missed, but here he is again (big 2x3):



















So as the title explained I missed! But it was exhilarating!

*Please note that I spent over 2 hours looking for blood after i found the arrow (which also didn't have any blood on it) after clearly seeing it go right over his back*

So it was a down hill shot at 40 yards. Everything felt good and when I let the arrow fly I thought for sure it was going to strike him right behind the front shoulder. Well I think I was a little high, but in addition I think he heard my bow string hit or something as right after I shot he cringed down towards the ground and right after the arrow flew over his back he jumped. I've seen this only on hunting shows before (and only with whitetails) but I'm sure I would have had a good shot if he wouldn't have cringed down like he did. It got me thinking that I need to get my bow quieter (never really noticed, but it did seem kind of loud). What can I do to quiet it down when I shoot? Any helpful comments would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

Welcome to the party.....missing is sometimes even more exhilarating than actually hitting the animal. It's all part of the learning curve. It's AWESOME! Looks like you've got a nice little honey hole there. Good luck next time!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

What broadhead where you using? You should have used an EPEK, not only would you have hit the deer, but it would have made you taller, and more handsome! 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

I missed one bad with an EPEK this weekend. I tend to miss sometimes, though. You'll get one eventually, JuddCT. The fun is really in the trying, not the killing.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

I missed a coyote at 40 yards yesterday as I was tracking up my buck. I honestly think I WAS more nervous about shooting the dog cause I thought it was my buck rolling around in the brush and it was right on the blood trail.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

Tell them your bow setup Judd its a Bear right? Maybe some have it and have some specific tips- if we ever go together sometime, I can see if there is anything with your bow. I would just double check sight, rest quiver, etc everything you can add to it and see if any of it is loose. Other times it can be the type of quiver, etc that just adds some noise.

Regardless, as said above welcome to the club. The only buck we saw yesterday, doesn't technically qualify as it was less than 5 inches 

Got into some cows and a bigger bull, but another hunter....that's the risk you take going into the crowded areas.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

I have been bow hunting for over 40 years and it still happens, like last year. It is just part of the hunting game. So go out there and next time you'll get him.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS!

Trust me....It won't be your last!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

Thanks guys, I agree probably won't be my last. But I'd like to improve my odds. It really seemed like my setup was too loud (like I said, never noticed it before when i was just target shooting) as that buck reacted right when I shot and appeared to jump the arrow.

I shoot a Bear Strike as gitterdone mentioned. It was just the Ready to Shoot package (nothing special). What can I do to make it quieter (I don't want to hear buy a new bow).

Thanks!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

You can go with a heavier arrow, lower the draw weight for quick/easy sound reduction.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*



proutdoors said:


> You can go with a heavier arrow, lower the draw weight for quick/easy sound reduction.


Thanks Pro. Any luck on a bull?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

Nope, but I really didn't have high expectations for the opener. Things will only get better from here. We did find a fresh lion killed/eaten calf elk though. It was the freshest kill I have ever ran across.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

Got yer string jumped eh... Well, it happens to all of us. Even us guys with whisper quiet bows and heavy arrows. That's what makes it hunting. You'll get one. Was the deer coiled and alert or was he completely relaxed? That can be the big difference in weather or not they get out of the way. Watch their body language and pay attention to how twitchy and nervous they look. And for heaven sakes, if a deer has you pegged and is coiled up ready to run away, NEVER shoot! They will almost always either get out of the way, or cause you to make a crappy hit. It's rare that an alert, nervous, twitchy deer will just stand there and gulp down an arrow.

Better luck on yer next shot opportunity.  At least you got a shot...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Got yer string jumped eh... Well, it happens to all of us. Even us guys with whisper quiet bows and heavy arrows. That's what makes it hunting. You'll get one. Was the deer coiled and alert or was he completely relaxed? That can be the big difference in weather or not they get out of the way. Watch their body language and pay attention to how twitchy and nervous they look. And for heaven sakes, if a deer has you pegged and is coiled up ready to run away, NEVER shoot! They will almost always either get out of the way, or cause you to make a crappy hit. It's rare that an alert, nervous, twitchy deer will just stand there and gulp down an arrow.
> 
> Better luck on yer next shot opportunity.  At least you got a shot...


He had no idea I was there, but I do believe he was spooked a little earlier when he came up the hill towards me. I saw him coming in from about 800 yards away. He wasn't running hard or jumping, but he wasn't walking. He stopped down below me and had his head down feeding when I shot, but he was definetly alert. This was way too much fun!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*



BirdDogger said:


> I missed one bad with an EPEK this weekend. I tend to miss sometimes, though.


Wait a sec....I must've missed it. How are you shooting your bow? I thought you had decided to let your wrist heal and pass up the bow hunt? Jut curious. Sorry to highjack.

Chris...I missed 4 bucks before I ever killed one. I simply fell apart for some reason with a bow in my hand and a deer in front of me. The misses will make you better though because you tend to dissect the experience and figure out what you could've done better. Keep at it! Maybe you can take one of your bears in Idaho with your bow as well.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*



> Wait a sec....I must've missed it. How are you shooting your bow? I thought you had decided to let your wrist heal and pass up the bow hunt? Jut curious. Sorry to highjack.


How am I shooting my bow? Pretty crappy, that's how! -O,- (The green grumpy guy is not at you, Bullsnot, just how I feel about my shooting right now.)

I couldn't deal with the thought of missing this year's hunt. There's a big ol' trashy buck traipsing around where I hunt and somebody will get to see him on their wall for years to come. The two bucks I posted photos of in the big game section look like Smurfs compared to him.

I bought a wrist brace from the store and hunted with that on instead of the splint the physical therapist made for me. The brace is softer through the hand and allows me some flexibility, while still providing support for the wrist. I'm really just replacing the splint with the brace for a few hours each day while I sit in a blind. No big deal. I did miss a nice buck broadside at 50 yards first thing opening morning.

OK- back to you, JuddCT. Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*



BirdDogger said:


> OK- back to you, JuddCT. Sorry for the interruption.


I'll forgive you as soon as the dog arrives! :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*



> I'll forgive you as soon as the dog arrives!


 :O||:

Tess is sure getting fat. She might have a pretty full load in there. I'd say three more weeks, maybe a few days more.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: First time archery hunter with his first shot and a MISS*

Simms vibration products. In the string and in-between your limbs if they are split. They have products for both. I also shoot a Simms vibration stabilizer.


----------

